# *is new to the group*



## RaizenRinnKinamarin (Aug 24, 2018)

Uhm... Hello... Uhm.. Im Raizen... Uhm... *doesnt really know what to say or do* well... I dont... Really communicate well... Ive.. Uhm.. Being a loner for a long time.. I just thought.. Maybe.. I could.. Get out?... I guess? ..hmmm... *covers mouth thinking*


----------



## Joni (Aug 24, 2018)

welcome, I'm also not very well in communication.


----------



## RaizenRinnKinamarin (Aug 25, 2018)

Hello  :3 'nya *wags dragon tail*


----------



## Joni (Aug 25, 2018)

RaizenRinnKinamarin said:


> Hello  :3 'nya *wags dragon tail*


How are you?


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 25, 2018)

Hello! ☆
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 25, 2018)

Wrong channel, but I welcome you none the less.


----------



## Joni (Aug 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Wrong channel, but I welcome you none the less.


I thought the gif is showing the middle finger


----------



## Balskarr (Aug 25, 2018)

Joni said:


> I thought the gif is showing the middle finger


Or... Y'know... Flipping the bird! Ayyyyyyyyyyyyy! And I'll show myself out.


----------



## RaizenRinnKinamarin (Aug 25, 2018)

Joni said:


> How are you?


Is fine :3 raizen always ok


----------



## RaizenRinnKinamarin (Aug 25, 2018)

XD


----------

